# HBH Crab and Lobster Bites



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I always bought my from bigals after searching locally for it. Just recently I was walking around the isles of Petsmart and found HBH lobster bites in the reptile/turtle food section for $2.99. I was astonished! If only I could find Hikari Crab Cruisine around locally too. 

Just a nice little heads up for people searching for HBH lobster bites for their shrimpies.

-John N.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

John N. said:


> I always bought my from bigals after searching locally for it. Just recently I was walking around the isles of Petsmart and found HBH lobster bites in the reptile/turtle food section for $2.99. I was astonished! If only I could find Hikari Crab Cruisine around locally too.
> 
> Just a nice little heads up for people searching for HBH lobster bites for their shrimpies.
> 
> -John N.


Good Find.

I was looking for it at local stores for a while and could not find it for nothing. Instead I just bought it at BigAls for a $1.49 when I was placing a large order.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi John,

Does the HBH food have any copper ingredients? I've been seeing it mentioned as a popular food for invertebrates, but haven't found a site with an ingredient list. For instance, Drs Foster & Smith website has ingredients of the foods they carry, but other online merchants don't have as much info. I'm not sure if Big Al's does or not, but I'd suspect not.

Do your shrimp really like the HBH foods? I'm using the Hikari Crab Cuisine, and OSI Shrimp Pellets. They're pretty neutral on the OSI pellets (which are a replacement for the Wardley's shrimp pellets, which have copper, and were a problem for me). So I've been looking at the HBH pellets.

Thanks for the heads up - if I can find them locally, I could try them without having to do a mail order.

-Jane


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I have been using HBH pellets without any problems in my shrimp tanks. They go crazy for them...I will see if it has an ingredient list


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I just read the ingredients and it does state that HBH Crab and Lobster Bites contains *copper sulfate* but I have been feeding this without any problems. Here is a suggestion for you shrimp people: I have many many foods that I feed my shrimp but they seem to love Earthworm Sticks from Kensfish.com the best. It's extremely cheap at 4.50 for HALF A POUND. I guess shrimp in different environments have preferences for various foods.

Here is the pic and the link to his site if anybody is interested. Shipping is always cheap too but if anybody is ordering make sure to check out ALL his foods.

www.kensfish.com


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Yup as stated earlier, it does have some copper. But not large enough to merit any concern. I feed my the lobster bites and wafers and non have died so far. It soo safe that I would even dare to eat it!...nah maybe not..

Do I look like a shrimp to you?...doh my avatar does..haha. 

-John N.


----------

